# Z45 carbon ride question



## anchor47 (May 7, 2010)

I am looking at an 09 Z45 for $1500. I am comparing it to a Specialized Roubiax base carbon frame for $1700. The base carbon of the Roubiax does not look as good as the felt frame, but I am no expert on carbon. The geometry seems to be close on both and I like the more upright position of the Roubiax. Can anyone give me someone give me the scoop on how the Felt carbon's ride quality is? Is this a good buy?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

anchor47 said:


> I am looking at an 04 Z45 for $1500. I am comparing it to a Specialized Roubiax base carbon frame for $1700. The base carbon of the Roubiax does not look as good as the felt frame, but I am no expert on carbon. The geometry seems to be close on both and I like the more upright position of the Roubiax. Can anyone give me someone give me the scoop on how the Felt carbon's ride quality is? Is this a good buy?


I'm going to answer your question indirectly, so take it for what it's worth. 

In the 6 model years since the '04 Z45 has been manufactured, the base Roubaix has gone from essentially Specialized flagship model to low end. I'm not demeaning the Felt in any way because I think for it's time it was a very nice CF frameset, but with CF advances, you'd be hard pressed to convince me it's as good as a current base Roubaix. 

Here's a link to the '04 Roubaix Pro. Look familiar?
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2004&sid=04Roubaix

But beyond all that, consider that the price of the Felt is very close to that of the Roubaix, BUT... you'll get no warranty. A big plus for the Roubaix, IMO, because if something were to happen to the Felt you'd be out a fair amount of money. I'm talking defects here, not crashes, which warranties don't cover.

Obviously your call, but personally I wouldn't take the risk.


----------



## anchor47 (May 7, 2010)

Duh.. It is an 09 Z45 I am looking at, not an 04. Sorry!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

anchor47 said:


> Duh.. It is an 09 Z45 I am looking at, not an 04. Sorry!


Unless it's NOS you're not going to be the original owner, so still no warranty. That being the case, for such a close price difference I'd either go for a new Z45 or new Roubaix. Buying used CF is IMO too risky, especially when in this price range.


----------



## Bike Flyer (Jul 28, 2008)

Currently riding an 08 Z25 and the bike is amazing. The Felt was a better value and rides great. I would ride them both and let that be the deciding factor.


----------

